# iPhone 4 help!!!



## Mr. President (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello

My iPhone 4 has hide my camera icon when i got install Cydia, so now is impossible to find camera icon so that make impossible to make photos or else, so can somebody help with this, i could really appreciate if u help me.
Thanks....


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome,

The Camera icon cant be deleted, is it on another one of the home pages?

Tap *Settings* => *General* => *Restrictions* make sure the camera is given access.


----------



## Mr. President (Apr 20, 2011)

I've already look there i give access but still nothing, then i restart sometimes but still nothing  what to do!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

The icon can not be deleted. It might of been the way the phone was jailbroken.

I have tried to look around the place and the most I can find is people end up resetting the Apple device or buy another app from the iStore used to take pictures.


----------

